# Подскажите пожалуйста.



## TokarevAcc (14 Май 2011)

1.У меня два Вельтмейстера, у обоих на клапах _под_ лайкой что-то мягкое, легко расслаивается. Так вот что это за материал?




2. Где можно приобрести лайку? Нужен примерно 1м2.


----------



## ze_go (15 Май 2011)

это так называемый фильц (Войлокообразный застил, образующийся на поверхности суконных тканей при их валянии. - Толковый словарь Ефремовой. Т. Ф. Ефремова. 2000.)
а лайку (как вариант) можно взять в секонде - куртки, юбки и проч.


----------



## TokarevAcc (15 Май 2011)

Ну чтож такое..и фильца нету нигде.. Фетр покупал- ненатуральный недостаточно мягкий.
Лайку желательно бы новую..
Фильц какой там? Шерстяной или технический?


----------



## ze_go (15 Май 2011)

ставьте поролон 3-5 мм и лайку из секонда, либо ищите лайку у мастеров-обувщиков и проч.


----------



## pols-petr (15 Май 2011)

Некоторые используют ткань от старых шинелей...


----------



## TokarevAcc (15 Май 2011)

ze_go писал:


> поролон 3-5 мм


Поролон плющится и сыпется за 5-10 лет, к сожалению.


----------

